

The Hate App — Warn the world about the worst places in your area. - pdog
http://thehateapp.rehabstudio.com/

======
trothamel
It strikes me that the interesting problem to solve here is the legal
liability.

Even if you're perfectly in the clear - protected by the first amendment -
that doesn't stop people from attempting to sue you. So I wonder how they deal
with that risk.

~~~
ericb
Incorporate. Pay out high salaries.

------
Produce
People are running out of good ideas for products.

~~~
pdog
I thought it was funny and potentially useful. I often use Yelp, not to find a
great restaurant, but to avoid a terrible one.

